# hi everyone im new ~



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

hey everybody nice to meet you  i'm moody (not really moody)
was the only name i could think of that wasnt taken!
although sometimes i do get frustrated with this roller coaster ride im on 
one failed attempt at egg retreivel, due to my f.s.h levels 12.5. 
day of the scan the nurse said i had only one mature egg so they wouldnt retreive it.
i was given a hcg injection...which was like sticking a knife through my heart 
dh felt the same. the nurse at the fc said that we could have a short cycle on clomid but we decided against it as we were told it proberbly wouldnt work.
we now have an apointment at the institute marque in spain for de treatment in january 2008.
would like to ask has anyone been to the institute marque in spain and what was their experience like at the institute?
as i have never been to spain!
lots of love moody xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Moody - welcome to FF 

I just had a quick scan and found this link which refers to IM Barcelona:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110903.0

Hope that helps- if you mooch further im sure you will find some further links 

I know one of the mods will be about later to give you lots of further information (im just on my way out the door xmas shopping )

Good luck - and let us know how you are getting on  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Moody!

I'm a bit confused as to what you've been told by your clinic - you do know 12.5 isn't that high, don't you?

And you can bring that down with things like wheatgrass - have you read Inconceivable? She brought hers down from over 40.

I had one follicle on my first cycle, and was abandoned, but switched to short protocol and my second full cycle worked. It's my AMH that's the problem, not my FSH, but it's the same thing.

The short protocol is much better if you have raised FSH - but as I say they like to see it at 10 or below, so yours really isn't that high and would come down.

I think the Spain clinic will possibly tell you the same thing, to have a go with your own eggs on the short protocol. I think foreign clinics are wonderful - as you can see I got lucky in Turkey!

Why don't you join us on the Poor Responders thread? We can give you loads more info there - and there are plenty of people who have been successful on there, too.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120358.msg1718893#msg1718893

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks girls for your replys! 

Thanks debs for the link   i found it verry helpfull

Congratulations miranda7 im delighted for you! about your good news in turkey, 
never heard about wheat grass will look into that some more 

thank you dakota for the warm welcome!

hope to hear alot more from you all!
will keep all of you updated on my journey.
  all the best moody xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Moody   
Love the username by the way 
I have to agree with miranda My history is simular to yours, our first EC the only Follie I had was empty, as you can see from my signature, but I concieved naturally a few months later, I'm not sure of your age but I suspect another try on a Short proctocol, before going abroad for DE is worth a shot, prehaps ask for the AMH test, before making the descion. the links youve been left are great plaves to start

I am going to leave you some more direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

Donor sperm/eggs 
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

hi dizzy! 
thanx for the lovley welcome.
im 39 years old, and my f.s.h levels are 12.5
the private clinic where i had my treatment told me that there was no point going on clomed for the short cycle.
as i would not get a succesful result, which left me with no options but to try the Im in spain but since comming on this site
i have seen alot of contradictions.
i am now verry confused,  what is the difference between the AMH test and the FSH test?

    thank you, moody xx

ps. dizzy delighted to hear you had a bfp naturaly!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi again!

The AMH test, I believe is a more reliable indicator of ovarian reserve as it doesn't pogo around like FSH. It only goes down. If you have that done you've got a much former idea of whether you have eggs.

However, that doesn't spell disaster either. My AMH was 0.69 back in May, and it should be between 2.2 and 6.8 - making me menopausal.

However the few eggs I could get - 4 on a high dose of stims - were ok quality and on this last go two fertilised and one stuck.

It's called anti mullerian hormone, and is offered by a few clinics - I had mine at the Lister in London for £57, but you can get the test by post for £179 including FSH and inhibin B tests (you have to ask them for a separate value for the AMH or they just give you a number for all three combined).

On the short protocol you are not downregged - where they shut the ovaries down like a menopause - first, giving your ovaries a chance to produce as many eggs as they can.

It's well worth investigating your own fertility further, and investigating whether there are clinics more suited to you. I would personally recommend the Jinemed in Istanbul, but only because I thought they were superb - I haven't been to Spain. It's a great way to do it, on holiday!

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Moody, 
Sadly my BFP joy was short lived as I m/c @13 weeks.
If you do a site search on the AMH test you should get the info you need to ask for it, in brief it gives your ovarian reserves the ladies on the poor responders thread are more knowledgable than me 
Have you considered the lister clinic in London  for a consultation / short protocol attempt 
Sorry the info youve found has confused you, every where has different thoughts and ideas, but at least your making an informed choice, dont rush your descion at this stage.

Take care and I hope that the infomation here helps not hinders you further! my honest advice go with your gut instinct to do the right thing, that way you will have no regrets 


~Dizzi~


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi dizzy 
so so sorry to here about your m/c  
my heart goes out to you.
I do intend to collect all the info i can and make an imformed choice in the end.
dizzy are you going to try again?
please keep me posted 
all my love moody xx  

Hi miranda thank you for differinsiating between f.s.h and amh 
thats made it clearer,am not so confused now.
All you girls are a wealth of information and i really apreciate it. 
all my love moody xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

thanx for the warm welcome kate!  
hope to here more from you in the future. 
thanks moody xx  

To all the other ladies who have given me excellent advice on my journey, 
i got my 1st email today from IM in spain. 
I have made my decision and i and will be going down that route,
they sent me a price list and conditions of the institute.
but they are not taking any apointments between the 24th of december and the 4th of january.
which suits me fine as i have alot to get prepared tests ect.
when i decide to make my 1st consultation in january it will only be 24hr and my next apointment will actually be the DE treatment.
which i think is fantastic, if anything should go wrong with my donnar they have a backup donnar.
to all the ladies who advised me against this, dh and i  have searched our hearts and have come to the conclusion that
we could not go through another failed egg retreival.
we are not saying this is for everybody and would advise everyone to do alot of soul searching and make their own choice.
i will keep you posted on our journey.
    all my love moody xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Moody at the end of the day its your choice and you have to go with that gut instinct and that of your other half. I understand completly your need and reasons for not trying again withyour own eggs, I have promised myself I'm not going again for much the same reasons, so  I will look out for your news 

I just want to wish you lots and lots of good luck for this upcomming cycle and I hope you will keep posting here on FF and post here with your BFP news! in a couple of months!  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

HI Moody, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcomes caz and emsy25 
hope to hear from you again.  
love moody xx 


hi dizzi, thank you so much for understanding my decision,
if you ever decide to go down this root i would like to wish you all the luck and succes in the world!
love moody xx


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

HI girls,  i have opened another thread. chronicling my upcoming trip to Spain,it is called I'm off to Spain viva el espania  Hope you girls will visit me there all my love MOODY  

Link added 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120700.msg1725002#msg1725002


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

just wanted to say hello and welcome

hope all goes well for you

keepinghope xxx


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

HI  keepinghope,   i love your name  I am sure all of us here on FF
understard the meaning in it.
thanks for your warm welcome!
lots of love MOODY


----------

